# Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner...trade secret!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, why Espuma never sent me some of this I dont know?! Its one of the best things I used so far:argie:
OK this post is mainly for the benefit of Beardboy. I promised him some pics of the wheel cleaner I'd been dropping hints about in my Lambo thread. This time I used it on dirty wheels and I PROMISE no brushes were used/harmed in the making of this post.

Wheels before (Rear ns, front ns, front os, rear os)

































Now the wheels were sprayed with the Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner @ 10:1 dilution (10 water:1 product) and left for as long as it took me to set up my PW, fill a bucket and get some shampoo, then rinsed of at high pressure only.

Wheels after(ns rear, ns front etc etc)








50/50 on ns front!

























The product in question









*Now to conclude:*
These wheels were pretty manky and I have not waxed them etc prior to testing the product. I am very impressed with the wheel cleaner. For me anything that can make the process faster and less hands on, to me is a good thing. Now I was caught up in buying frenzy of another wheel cleaner but to me I felt that ok its more expensive that the AS smart wheels I normally use, but if it lives up to its claims then it will be money well spent and time will be saved in details. Sadly it didnt and I went back to the cheaper smart wheels.
THIS wheel cleaner is similar money to smart wheels BUT dilutes down to 10:1 which makes it a hell of a lot cheaper per litre than smart wheels.

Now I know the wheels on the car are not 100% clean if we are to scrutinise closely, but they are not far off it. The time it took me to get them this clean, and the effort involved though truly was minimal.

_Please note this is my opinion, which may well differ to yours but I know what wheel cleaner I'm gonna buy from now on:thumb:_

Now why did I need a bucket earlier? Well I had to do the rest too, as not allowed just to do the wheels!









Best wishes

Tim


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Tim, appreciate that :thumb:

How much does this cost, and which Trader on here sells it? 

EDIT: How big is that bottle, looks like a 5L maybe...?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not another wheel cleaner to buy, although if needs must


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Thanks Tim, appreciate that :thumb:
> 
> How much does this cost?
> 
> EDIT: How big is that bottle, looks like a 5L maybe...?


5 litres is £16.50+Vat Mark.
www.espumadirect.co.uk from memory


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I love Espuma's APC its named G202 lol original.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> I love Espuma's APC its named G202 lol original.


Sure is mate, but twice as strong!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very impressive Tim :thumb:

Is it was safe @ that dilution rate on treated wheels ? Looks mighty impressive tome.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Sure is mate, but *twice* as strong!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

That is a safe working strength Adam, can be used 1:4 for heavily soiled wheels. I was tempted to make it up 1:4 for my wheels but thought try at advised strength 1st


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^^ Is it standard sprayer or foam head to let it cling more ?

Sorry for all the questions Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a normal spray bottle like you'd apply bilberry or smart wheels Adam.
I'll try to remember and bring some stuff to Bryans meet


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Just a normal spray bottle like you'd apply bilberry or smart wheels Adam.
> I'll try to remember and bring some stuff to Bryans meet


Thanks Tim, see you next week :thumb:

What you bringing this time


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Had something VERY similar lined up to last time but got blown out this morning sadly (MOT due). It will be either my van, Pauls van, my car or Pauls car which is a shame!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Tim - looks very good :thumb:

anyone want to buy 4.5L of Smart Wheels :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Tim - looks very good :thumb:
> 
> anyone want to buy 4.5L of Smart Wheels :lol:


God your so fickle , luckily I've only got about 2L left :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> God your so fickle , luckily I've only got about 2L left :lol:


I am too good at keeping them tidy, so rarely use the Smart Wheels - think I might start using it a bit more often now :lol:

you know they'll bring out the BH foam cleaner soon and we'll all be trying to shift the Espuma stuff :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice

Whilst clean did it leave anything else behind?

By that what I mean is that when I use AG Acid Free leaves the alloys "shiney" more so than when I use Bilberry.

Also, says brush on, gather thats to help get it started on really bad wheels?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> ^Had something VERY similar lined up to last time but got blown out this morning sadly (MOT due). It will be either my van, Pauls van, my car or Pauls car which is a shame!


Think i'd rather take the van Tim, The 306 is an :wall:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

had a product very very similar to this, was very very impressed, cheap, and was acid free, dilute as needed etc, was so cheap i nearly followed through, till i found out it was TFR concentrate............


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

and @ £16.50 + vodka, it's being worked up you dry........ i was paying £10 for 25 litres!


----------

